# Fish nipping my Betta



## Halfmoonbella (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi, i have a 2month old 45 litre tank set up with the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and ph & temperature all fine. 

Originally I had my halfmoon pink Betta, 2 electric blue rams, 1 female guppy and 6 neon tettras. 

But last week I saw the neon tettras nipping the bettas tail every other minute and the Betta kept hiding / was distressed. So the next day we took them back to the shop (a bugger to catch!) the day after our Betta is back to his playful proud self dancing around the tank. 

So this week our Betta hasn’t been hisself. Hiding away and not playing but still eating, we thought maybe he is ill, but as I was watching today, I saw one of the electric blue rams nipping his tails! Not again! Going to separate the ram tonight and decide what we do tomorrow.


Are we going to end up with just one Betta in our tank? Are there any fish that will live with a Betta?!?? Is it just trial and error? 

Seems like we are going to have to do another trip to the pet shop with these rams. Why can’t everyone be a happy fish. 

?


----------



## Halfmoonbella (Jan 30, 2018)

Just to mention I’ve added some salts to the water to help the bettas ripped skirt.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Blue Rams are (correct me if I'm wrong) a Cichlid. Cichlids are known to be aggressive and IMHO/IME I would never, ever, house one with a Betta. Especially in a 45L (=~10G?) tank. Blue Rams generally need a 20G (90L+) long or better from what I've heard, and so do Neon Tetras.

In a 10G, you an do Ember Tetras, Chili Rasboras, Pygmy/Hasborus Corydoras, Mystery Snails, and a few other nano fish. 10G is about the smallest possible community tank so your options are still semi-limited.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Both rams and neon tetras are known betta fin nippers unfortunately. It's not suggested they be housed together. Sorry


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ember Tetras are nice and calm and mine don't bother my Betta. I do have Neons in my 20 gallon long tank but it's 15 so they take their aggression out on each other. It's really hit-or-miss with Neons.

I'd remove the Blue Rams as they can be as territorial as Betta; especially if you have a male and a female that are courting. Get the Betta his own habitat or rehome the Rams and add some dwarf Cory like Habrosus (bottom dwellers) and Ember Tetra (mid-tank dwellers). Always think of an aquarium in levels so you don't overstock any of them.

And....Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------

